# L Theanine



## jumpingjackflash (Jun 5, 2006)

Has anyone of here, ther than myself,tried L Theanine (amino acid) ?
I found the results very good and it is natural product extracted from green tea. It increases serotonin and dopamine levels.

Regards


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

http://www.pdrhealth.com/drug_info/nmdr ... 0296.shtml


----------

